# Happy Birthday Teresita



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow a milestone today. Happy 50th, Tere, you don't look a day over thirty. Hav a super day ,. :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

happy Birthday!! Enjoy a big fat piece of cake!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is it REALLLLLLY Tere's birthday?? ound:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tere!! Hope you hav a fantastic day and are spoiled by everyone you love!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you had a fantastic birthday Tere!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yess...this time is for real, Tammy. Thanks, guys. 50 and loving it ! Love you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you had a great Birthday!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope you had a great day and that Ache and Yunque treated you well with lots of attention and pampering (lickies )


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday :whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy belated 50th. Hope it was a memorable day, although there are more BIG ones to come.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Yess...this time is for real, Tammy. Thanks, guys. 50 and loving it ! Love you.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, then YAYYAYAYAYAYYAY! Hope you had a fantastic birthday!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!


----------

